# Lyft is scamming



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Saw 200 pings go by today.
In DC

No Prime time or surges or anything.
They are scamming hard.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

They plottin'


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Rumor has it that Bears crap in the woods as well.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> Rumor has it that Bears crap in the woods as well.


I have heard rumblings that water is wet, too.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Lyft ALGO was trying hard today to help me hit the bonus. Needed 15, started at 1 pm, and constant pings, but I stopped with bonus within reach ? Sometimes you just got to walk away from the $$$. It was getting dark, and next week time change happens, so extra 1- 1.5 hours of sunlight in the evening. Don't want my neck slit, and humans look way better with head attached to the shoulder.


----------



## IUberGR (Jan 2, 2016)

Did you see the story on their IPO filing? Their markets share has surged. Oh, and their losses have positively skyrocketed. Frauds.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I like driving for Lyft alot. More then I should. I think it's really cool that you can drive anywhere you please. I guess except NYC? I was thinking about going to Seattle with my car for a week and doing some rides. I guess that's kind of crazy. Does anyone know if it would work for sure? I really like Lyft better than Uber because they are a pain to deal with. They can't even fix things at the green light hub.

I tend to stay away from pool rides because it's a huge nuisance. Unless i'm desperate to pay bills I don't take pool rides. 

Over the past few month's I definitely had some very nice rider's. I guess you guy's are mad at Lyft for not giving you prime time. Well, I don't know as i'm still new with Lyft, but isn't there a surplus of driver's? There was primetime here in Philadelphia (where i'm at now) over the weekend. nothing to write home about.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Lyft CEO Logan Green received a 2018 base salary of $401,500, plus nearly $42 million in stock awards. He also apparently required over $935,000 in "personal security services."
Wonder why he needs so much security?lol


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Jo3030 said:


> Saw 200 pings go by today.
> In DC
> 
> No Prime time or surges or anything.
> They are scamming hard.


I ways literally the only driver on the road far in the country side and lyft still refused to surge. The people I picked up told me they've been waiting forever to be matched to me. The people I deemed too far, lyft kept resending their pings every few minutes.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I ways literally the only driver on the road far in the country side and lyft still refused to surge. The people I picked up told me they've been waiting forever to be matched to me. The people I deemed too far, lyft kept resending their pings every few minutes.


WELCOME TO SUBURBAN/SEMI-RURAL RIDESHARE!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> WELCOME TO SUBURBAN/SEMI-RURAL RIDESHARE!












No thank you


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I ways literally the only driver on the road far in the country side and lyft still refused to surge. The people I picked up told me they've been waiting forever to be matched to me. The people I deemed too far, lyft kept resending their pings every few minutes.


Driving in sticks / suburbs makes it tough.
I understand there may only be '5' people needing rides but if you are literally the only driver... 
Then.... either you get all those rides and all the people wait..
Or it surges 10-20% and another driver picks up slack slightly.
With gas going up in price, I'm thinking this is Lyft's way of artificially boosting their numbers ahead of their IPO


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Jo3030 said:


> Driving in sticks / suburbs makes it tough.
> I understand there may only be '5' people needing rides but if you are literally the only driver...
> Then.... either you get all those rides and all the people wait..
> Or it surges 10-20% and another driver picks up slack slightly.
> With gas going up in price, I'm thinking this is Lyft's way of artificially boosting their numbers ahead of their IPO


Yea I cut lyft off and Uber instead that day, made more money to boot.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I ways literally the only driver on the road far in the country side and lyft still refused to surge. The people I picked up told me they've been waiting forever to be matched to me. The people I deemed too far, lyft kept resending their pings every few minutes.


Let it ring. Not picking up rides is the business models weak point. 
The longer a customer stays in the queue the bigger the chances of losing it. Since Lyft is all about marketshare that's where you hit them.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Log into Lyft.
Let all rides time out.
If they kick you out, log back in.
Rinse, Repeat.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Jo3030 said:


> Log into Lyft.
> Let all rides time out.
> If they kick you out, log back in.
> Rinse, Repeat.


Lol dang your viscous


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Lol dang your viscous


Get extra bonus points if you can do this repeatedly from your house for 12-14 hrs.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

How many points for doing it in bed watching TV?


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Lol dang your viscous


Lyft and Uber are vicious. Their greed knows no bounds.

They have screwed all their drivers with upfront pricing and keeping 50-75% of the fare.

Yet these juvenile companies can't profit. #FAIL

Logan needs nearly $1,000,000 of security simply because of how many lives these two companies have ruined.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Tnasty said:


> How many points for doing it in bed watching TV?


I'll count it.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I don't care much anymore my cancellation rate has gone up considerably.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

June132017 said:


> I like driving for Lyft alot. More then I should. I think it's really cool that you can drive anywhere you please. I guess except NYC? I was thinking about going to Seattle with my car for a week and doing some rides. I guess that's kind of crazy. Does anyone know if it would work for sure? I really like Lyft better than Uber because they are a pain to deal with. They can't even fix things at the green light hub.
> 
> I tend to stay away from pool rides because it's a huge nuisance. Unless i'm desperate to pay bills I don't take pool rides.
> 
> Over the past few month's I definitely had some very nice rider's. I guess you guy's are mad at Lyft for not giving you prime time. Well, I don't know as i'm still new with Lyft, but isn't there a surplus of driver's? There was primetime here in Philadelphia (where i'm at now) over the weekend. nothing to write home about.


I get pings from Lyft.. no problem...you have to do some inconvenienced runs sometimes, but that is the way business works. Not all runs going to be great. It is give and take. You do bad runs, Algo usually rewards. At the end of the day, I just look at the $$$$ earned minus expenses. Usually it is pretty good.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

mbd said:


> I get pings from Lyft.. no problem...you have to do some inconvenienced runs sometimes, but that is the way business works. Not all runs going to be great. It is give and take. You do bad runs, Algo usually rewards.


So close yet so far... I don't like playing algorithm games with Lyft.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

pings could stop tomorrow, but always keep low expectations.
I just make sure to take care of the pax .So far, not too much problems with pax's.
Had a cancelled rider last week, Lyft driver looked at the lady and her two kids, at the airport, and he just cancelled and left...no reason given to her...he did not even talk.
30 mile trip from airport, then got another one from that destination back to airport.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

What if you stay online letting pings time out so long you hit max time online?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

New2This said:


> What if you stay online letting pings time out so long you hit max time online?
> 
> View attachment 302289


I only saw that notice once. it was a slow day and I was working in the house. No pings came through all night. When i went to bed I saw the notice and laughed.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I have heard rumblings that water is wet, too.


Not always.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B072L38SGT/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> So close yet so far... I don't like playing algorithm games with Lyft.
> View attachment 302247


At least they keep you gaming.
I was insulted, offended because they wrongfully accused me of trying to sue them when they told me to file an arbitration. Does their algo. know an arbitration from a law suit?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

When things are busy and Lyft tries to send me 5+ minutes away (and I'm centered near 10,000+ potential riders), I let them time out.

When Uber is surging and Lyft is not, I left them time out.

When bars or events get out and Lyft SHOULD be surging but they are not, I let them time out.

Lyft could care less about drivers. I used to care about Lyft, but I've woken up, big time.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Luber4.9 said:


> Lyft and Uber are vicious. Their greed knows no bounds.
> 
> They have screwed all their drivers with upfront pricing and keeping 50-75% of the fare.
> 
> ...


They can't be profitable and have such a large marketshare. There's a reason why these companies are considered "utilities". If my company lost a billion dollars my car would be getting repossessed. I wouldn't be getting a $50,000,000.00 bonus. Lyft is the perfect representation of corporatism and the reality we live in. America is done, the ultimate fascists have claimed it. Soon we will live on North Google in the Amazon States of Google. The tech industry has turned business into a cancer.


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

June132017 said:


> I like driving for Lyft alot. More then I should. I think it's really cool that you can drive anywhere you please.


It's not that simple since there are many requirements and regulations set by the cities. Many require (including Seattle) to have a driver's license, plates, and insurance from that state. Business licenses, city knowledge test, defensive driving course, vehicle inspection done by a a city approved mechanic, TNC permit. etc...

Seattle specific: https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/115012929667-Seattle-King-County-Tacoma-Driver-Information

All others: 
https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/sections/115003494688-State-and-City-Driver-Info


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Brunch said:


> It's not that simple since there are many requirements and regulations set by the cities. Many require (including Seattle) to have a driver's license, plates, and insurance from that state. Business licenses, city knowledge test, defensive driving course, vehicle inspection done by a a city approved mechanic, TNC permit. etc...
> 
> Seattle specific: https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/115012929667-Seattle-King-County-Tacoma-Driver-Information
> 
> ...


There are 40+ states that unfortunately Uber and Lyft have "helped them" pass laws to regulate at the state level. So for many cities in the US, people can just go there and drive.


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

Mista T said:


> There are 40+ states that unfortunately Uber and Lyft have "helped them" pass laws to regulate at the state level. So for many cities in the US, people can just go there and drive.


This is what I found on Lyft's page:

*Can I drive in more than one coverage area?*
You are only approved to drive in one coverage area. It's typically fine to drive in more than one city if it's within the same state (like California). You are not permitted to drive in a different state, or a city with specific requirements.

https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/115012927607-Coverage-Areas


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Brunch said:


> You are not permitted to drive in a different state,


They say it, but sometimes they allow it. Kind of like how unaccompanied minors are not allowed either.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

Luber4.9 said:


> Lyft and Uber are vicious. Their greed knows no bounds.
> 
> They have screwed all their drivers with upfront pricing and keeping 50-75% of the fare.
> 
> ...


LOL. Ok...

Do your numbers and please, post the results. Uber kept 21% of my rides on average last time I ran them.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

New2This said:


> What if you stay online letting pings time out so long you hit max time online?
> 
> View attachment 302289


I do the same exact thing.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

AlteredBeast said:


> LOL. Ok...
> 
> Do your numbers and please, post the results. Uber kept 21% of my rides on average last time I ran them.


On minimum fares, I get 50.67% of the money. Between 50-75% of my rides pay me less than $5, INCLUDING tips.

By my estimation, Uber keeps 40% on average, thru good and bad.

When Uber is surging I won't drive Lyft because I know they are charging pax more but paying base. 40% is bad enough of a cut, I won't enable them to take an even higher % If I can help it.

Results may vary by market and driver.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

Mista T said:


> On minimum fares, I get 50.67% of the money. Between 50-75% of my rides pay me less than $5, INCLUDING tips.
> 
> By my estimation, Uber keeps 40% on average, thru good and bad.
> 
> ...


Let's see some proof, not just tales from your ass. I have crunched a ton of rides. Short rides can randomly be much higher than 25%, but the average would never, ever be 40% in any instance.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

AlteredBeast said:


> Let's see some proof, not just tales from your ass. I have crunched a ton of rides. Short rides can randomly be much higher than 25%, but the average would never, ever be 40% in any instance.


What do you expect me to do, post 150 screen shots?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Mista T said:


> What do you expect me to do, post 150 screen shots?


149 will do just fine


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

Hell, I'd take 15...

I'll show you mine if you want.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Kept Lyft off most of the day boober kept me busy ,and I realized Uber customers are so much nicer.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Screenshots or not, Lyft is still scamming.


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

AlteredBeast said:


> Let's see some proof, not just tales from your ass. I have crunched a ton of rides. Short rides can randomly be much higher than 25%, but the average would never, ever be 40% in any instance.


In south Florida I got rides where Uber/Lyft not sure which of the two kept me 50% and sometimes more. YMMV per state I guess


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

AlteredBeast said:


> Hell, I'd take 15...
> 
> I'll show you mine if you want.


No offense, but proving my results to strangers isn't important to me. If you say they take 20% from you, I believe you. They take 40% on avg from me. Others may experience diff results.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Mista T said:


> No offense, but proving my results to strangers isn't important to me. If you say they take 20% from you, I believe you. They take 40% on avg from me. Others may experience diff results.


For 2018 Uber averaged 40% of customer payments from me. Lyft averaged 35% of customer payments from me. My numbers are in line with yours.


----------

